# The *HAPPY* thread.



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I want this to be a thread to click on if you're having a bad day, to hopefully lift your spirits.

There's much negativity everywhere in this world. What good things have you seen or done lately? Post 'em here. Nothing is too big or too small.


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

my egg plant is finally flowering. most of its leaves got housed by a caterpillar and I thought it was lost but its not. WEWT!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

We moved to a new home and were allowed to put in a fence. My dog (we rescued him) now is off a chain and running free in the yard..so, so happy. He has little butt muscles now.  Seeing him run among the weeds, chasing squirrels and birds makes my heart happy. It's heaven on earth for him.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

My 5 Holstien heifers showed up Monday. They averaged 600lbs. Gonna breed them back to an Angus next year.....


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

Jax-mom said:


> We moved to a new home and were allowed to put in a fence. My dog (we rescued him) now is off a chain and running free in the yard..so, so happy. He has little butt muscles now.  Seeing him run among the weeds, chasing squirrels and birds makes my heart happy. It's heaven on earth for him.


awe. Freedom.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

TripleD said:


> My 5 Holstien heifers showed up Monday. They averaged 600lbs. Gonna breed them back to an Angus next year.....


Bear with me as this is an area I know nothing about. I've often wondered if there's a match.com sort of website for people to find other cattle. How do you find a suitable Angus? Do you just ask around?

"SHF looking for SAM..weight not important. Piercings and tattoos are okay."


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Went out to bottle feed a calf this morning, just me and my husband on the golf cart. No kids as the 2 youngest had a sleep over at my moms last night. Took a cup of coffee with me. Cool enough for a sweatshirt and long pants but not cold, and lots of sunshine and birds singing. Perfect way to start my day!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Jax-mom said:


> Bear with me as this is an area I know nothing about. I've often wondered if there's a match.com sort of website for people to find other cattle. How do you find a suitable Angus? Do you just ask around?
> 
> "SHF looking for SAM..weight not important. Piercings and tattoos are okay."


 I bought a herd of Angus Holstien cross cows about 20yrs ago and had to sell them during a divorce. They had plenty of milk and the calves grew like weeds. I sold all my cows over 12yrs old and my bull last month. Im gonna borrow a friends expensive bull for my new batch of heifers next year. Then buy me a new bull.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

My freezer is full to the brim w/ squash, snap beans, purple hull peas and okra. 

My 17 y.o linebacker grandson brought me a bouquet of flowers that he bought. 

The purple martins had a great year and the babies have fledged. Seeing them swarm and singing their happy song always makes me smile. 

Just took a freshly-made peach cobbler out of the oven. Oh, the aroma..... 

My family is all safe and healthy.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Ha, I just made a mock apple cobbler ... gotta use up all these zucchini somehow!

After milking this morning, Numb took a big brush and curried our new cow as if she were a horse. She took to it right away ... stood there not moving a muscle (she wasn't tied) while he brushed her all over, then patted her down with fly repellent. 

She is getting sooooo spoiled!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Took 2 of my dd's for a horseback ride this morning to check cows. Beautiful sunrise thanks to an unfortunate nearby wildfire.

Twas nice and cool

And I haven't been able to come up with anything neat to do this summer. My dd's have been pestering me for 2+ years to apply for a caretaker position with a gov agency. Well, I finally made the call and we will be off to be a host in less than 2 weeks. The only bad thing is where we are going is going to be *HOT* Oh well. We will deal with it in order to be able to explore a new areas and experience a different way of life


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was outside pulling weeds from my little flower garden when I heard the buzz of a bumblebee. I sat there for about 5 minutes and just watched him. Then after a while I laid down in the shade of one of our trees and watched the clouds go by for a while. My dog decided to stop chasing squirrels for a while and came over to lay his head on my leg. Life is good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

Picking fresh herbs to dehydrate from my garden puts a happy smile on my face!

Looking at all the different color Bee Balm I planted showing all its beauty makes me happy!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Jax-mom said:


> We moved to a new home and were allowed to put in a fence. My dog (we rescued him) now is off a chain and running free in the yard..so, so happy. He has little butt muscles now.  Seeing him run among the weeds, chasing squirrels and birds makes my heart happy. It's heaven on earth for him.


Reminds me of a vid I saw on Fb of a bunch of beagles, rescued from a lab, 1st time in a yard, on grass. To see their joy made me cry!

I've gotten scads of cherry tomatoes, and my notblooming hyacinth bean vine looks like it WILL! and exercise class this am was a wonderful work out (no, I'm lying, I HATE exercise!) And 12 of us ol' neighborhood ladies went out to lunch at our fav tea room! 
Doesn't get much better'n that.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Usually by now we're having oppressive heat of 100+ and I just feel exhausted and draggy, but right now we're having an unprecedented cool spell. Yesterday our HIGH was 70 and I'm not sure it even reached that today! That's lower than our usual lows this time of year, lol. It's only 66 right now. 

We also had rain yesterday and today (as well as off and on for the past few weeks), something else unheard of. Usually once June gets here and we're past the spring rains, we don't get hardly another drop until September or October. We've had severe drought for the past couple of years, so this is especially nice, and best of all, no need to water the garden!

Even though I need more heat for my tomatoes and melons, everything is growing 10 feet tall and bushy as all get out. Glad I have raised beds so no weeds, they'd also be 10 feet tall, lol! I feel light and energized and am just really enjoying this cool spell.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Just had my 3rd showing on my house that's only been for sale for 3 weeks. That's really good for this rural area.  Now to get it under contract.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

A a few years ago I planted a pear tree. She wintered over just fine at first and then last Winter she did not. She died. I have been meaning to dig her out from where she is planted up in a corner near some rose bushes but have not had time. Yesterday I went over to dig her out and lo and behold...she is getting leaves. She has even sprouted whole new branches and they are above the graft line, too. I was so surprised I couldn't believe my eyes...but there it is. Unexpected life. Gotta love it.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

We're almost completely moved out of the DC area!!!!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My extremely beat up 1997 ford truck with 236,000 hard miles on it still runs. It needed CPR the other day, but by the grace of God, pulled through.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

This song was haunting me for years before Youtube came around. 

Now I get to bug the kids anytime they say "oh, we're out of milk".  As a child it was a true crisis..apparently I would almost be in tears watching the little baby needing milk so much..the frantic racing really made me scared and anxious my mom says. But it all ends well.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJyEbLuFOdU[/ame] All I have to do now is sing "milk" and the kids break out into this song. :heh:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I would drive my kids crazy singing "Capt. Vegetable". They would not join in. They also told me I was the reason they wouldn't bring their friend home.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

JJ Grandits said:


> I would drive my kids crazy singing "Capt. Vegetable". They would not join in. They also told me I was the reason they wouldn't bring their friend home.


Here we sing the Armour Hot Dog commericial

"Hot Dogs!!! Armour hot dogs!!

What kind of kids love Armour hot dogs???

Big kids. Little kids. All kinds of kids love Armour hot dogs!"


We sing it loud and I'm always the one who starts it and the last one left singing it..usually my kids tell me "enough already!"


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qt42JMxBMw[/ame] I think this is what Tricky Grama was referring to. I know these dogs know they've been saved.  (mine does) Now get the tissues...


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Every day I wake up on the right side of the grass is a great day!


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I recently found a home for a stray cat I found. She was sick and skinny and so sad. So I took care of her, gave her food and water and then took her to the vet to get spayed, vaccinated and her respiratory infection treated. She is one of the sweetest, gentlest cats I've ever seen and I've known quite a few!

We really couldn't take her permanently even though we wanted to since we already have six, but were trying to figure out how to make it work when dh found her a wonderful home through a coworker. She now has not just a wonderful home but her very own little girl!

I have a freezer full of raspberries, blueberries and rhubarb. That's done until next year.

We are preparing for our oldest ds's wedding 4 weeks from tomorrow :shocked: in Nashville. Looking forward to having the whole family together and celebrating something happy!


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

We bought a 31' 1970 Airstream for $2000 and everything in it works! It is going to be used on our land until we can get a retirement cabin built
We also picked our first hot peppers & some cherry tomatoes.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Today is a good day to read this thread.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, yes, a song that drove our kids nuts: "Oh, we ain't got a barrel of money, maybe we ragged and funny, but we travel along singing a song, side by side."---------wait, there's more-----


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

9 years ago I was sent to Hawaii for work. While in the airport to come back home to Wisconsin I purchased a Plumeria starter on a whim. I planted it inside (because I live in Wisconsin  ) and it did fine.

It has grown about 5 feet tall, it looks kind of leggy and I have thought several times about throwing it out. During the colder months (of which there are many) it loses its leaves and just looks miserable. In the summer I put it outside on my patio and it grows quite well.

THIS summer... I finally got my first set of flowers!!! They're lovely and they smell just as I remember Hawaii. 

Every time I'm outside I have to take a moment to smell them and imagine myself on the beach in Hawaii. And it only took 9 YEARS!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

My SO's daughter is visiting us for the remainder of the summer and she gets along so well with my daughter (only a few years apart). Lately they've been jamming to this song and insist we blast it when it comes on the radio. And now anytime one of them gets snippy with us, we retort "why ya gotta be so ruuuuude?" which bugs the heck out of them!!  Life is good.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIh2xe4jnpk[/ame]


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I haven't posted in a bit - I don't talk a lot about my SO but he is a wonderful man. Both of us met after our respective divorces, at church and found we had a lot in common. We started our relationship slowly to give each others' kids the chance to get used to that idea. We're so different in so many ways but he has strengths I don't and vice versa. When I decided to leave California (basically to start over, though money was a big issue too), he stayed behind. Due to circumstances beyond his control, his job was downsized so he decided to join me. He left sunny CA for cold MN, sold or gave away everything that wouldn't fit in his car and we started a new life here. He makes me breakfast on the mornings that he's home and brings it into my office and on the mornings he's at work he makes sure to leave the coffeepot on with a cup out and ready to go. He's a good man who always puts me first, is faithful and has good values. We still marvel that we even met that day at church, out of all the people in the world. After my divorce I thought I'd never be happy again. I was wrong.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I dragged my grits to the gym today and was pleasantly surprised to have enough energy to run for 3 miles. Usually by mile 2 I'm hating the world. Wish I could replicate days like this....


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

One of my most favorite songs ever. It has a special meaning for my SO and I and he often sings it to me (off key with the wrong words) which is more endearing. But here's the on-key version.. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C21G2OkHEYo[/ame]


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes! Max mom, that's the vid. Get the tissues!

How can it not be good, seeing this every eve...














Ack! Sorry it's sideways!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Meant to post this one, even tho I DO like seeing DH every eve...


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

When my old black lab dog - with a bad hip, that sleeps most of the day. Jumps up starts wagging her tail and grabs her ball when she hears my neighbors kids playing out side. She waddles to the door as if to say' Mom I feel better now can I go out to play too ? Puts a Big smile on my face every time:cute:


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted here. I just took a homemade apple pie out of the oven. . I am happy!!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Had a great visit with DS & family in St L area, then great visit w/DD in N GA, went to "See Rock City" in Chattanooga, on to Adirondacks for a week & fam reunion, then lake cabin in. ME for...yeah...SIX weeks! And b/4 leaving NY, met Cindy in NY! Great! And she gave me a jar of her zucchini relish, yum! And some seeds! How did she know!! 

I lead a charmed life.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, and by the grace of God we got home, 6200 miles total, no problems. Saw other DS & fam on the way back, in IN. 2 g'daughters...


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Every day I wake up on the right side of the grass is a great day!


Yeah, that's kind of like my favorite saying. " Every DAY I Wake up is a Good Day!"
I'm 74 years old & had a heart attack in April..........
But I got through therapy, and I'm doing fine, for now.
So, I am thankful, every morning when I wake up and see the Daylight.:thumb:


----------



## DirtyHowi (May 30, 2014)

Old John said:


> Yeah, that's kind of like my favorite saying. " Every DAY I Wake up is a Good Day!"
> I'm 74 years old & had a heart attack in April..........
> But I got through therapy, and I'm doing fine, for now.
> So, I am thankful, every morning when I wake up and see the Daylight.:thumb:


the way i look at it, if i dont wake up one morning, its not like i'll notice...everyone else may, but i wont.

yes i've been accused of being TOO pragmatic


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

this is one of the funnyest things i have ever heard.....http://conservativepost.com/best-voicemail-ever/


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I came home yesterday to find my neighbor driving his tractor around my lawn, picking up my leaves.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

..and I love this song: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpyfrixXBqU[/ame]

_"When your legs don't work like they used to before
And I can't sweep you off of your feet
Will your mouth still remember the taste of my love
Will your eyes still smile from your cheeks
And darling I will be loving you till we're 70
And baby my heart could still fall as hard at 23
And I'm thinking 'bout how people fall in love in mysterious ways
Maybe it's all part of a plan
Oh me I fall in love with you every single day
And I just wanna tell you I am

So honey now
Take me into your loving arms
Kiss me under the light of a thousand stars
Place your head on my beating heart
I'm thinking out loud
That maybe we found love right where we are

When my hair's overgone and my memory fades
And the crowds don't remember my name
When my hands don't play the strings the same way
I know you will still love me the same
Cause honey your soul can never grow old
It's ever green
Baby your smile forever in my mind and memory
And I'm thinking 'bout how people fall in love in mysterious ways
Maybe just the touch of a hand
While I continue making the same mistakes
Hoping that you'll understand

But baby now
Take me into your loving arms
Kiss me under the light of a thousand stars
Place your head on my beating heart
Thinking out loud
That maybe we found love right where we are

So baby now
Take me into your loving arms
Kiss me under the light of a thousand stars
Oh darling, place your head on my beating heart
I'm thinking out loud
That maybe we found love right where we are

Oh maybe we found love right where we are
And we found love right where we are" _


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

This past weekend, we had two piglets born. Happy!


----------



## msscamp (Sep 8, 2014)

Jax-mom, what a wonderful idea you had on starting this thread! Thank you! When I'm having a bad day, I usually don't have to look any further than my goat pens for the remedy. I walk into the pens and there are at least 3 or 4 does in each pen that meet me at the gate(or shortly thereafter) looking for love, pets, and scratches. It is always a special day when a new girl who has been hesitant to let me pet her works up the courage to take the dive!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

You're welcome.  It's fun to be able to share in other people's happiness!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

We've had our share of setbacks in the past few weeks, but things are finally starting to look up. It's made me realize how when faced with a crisis, family comes first, always..the rest can fall by the wayside or wait.  My SO had to have emergency surgery for a detached retina. It looks like this surgery "took" , at least preliminary reports are showing that. While sitting in the waiting room he went from 50% vision to 25% vision to 5% vision. Everything was slowly going black. Extremely scary.

We do have so much to be thankful for.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

We have a dog. He started out as a fostered rescued dog but we fell in love and went on to adopt him. We've been wanting to add a second dog for a while so we've fostered on and off for the past few years, always keeping in mind the attitude of our resident dog first. He just hasn't gotten along with any of them. No overt mean-ness but he would get very lethargic, ears down, stop eating. Last month we decided to foster one last time.

As I type this, both dogs are at my feet near the heater...curled up together. Jackpot indeed.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm looking forward to spending Thursday with extended family - once I get done working.  I just need to figure out a side dish....


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

My nephew age 11 shot his first deer yesterday. He was SO proud. I told him before he went that gun would shoot a quarter at a 100 yards. He shot it in the head !!!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

http://www.reshareworthy.com/beautiful-sounds-from-hang-drum-are-mesmerizing/

A bit over 6 minutes of unique hangdrum music that will make your day better....


----------

